# [IEM] Soundmagic es18 vs es18s



## Nanducob (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi,
I had es 18 years ago and I loved it.After it died I bought cowon em1.But i didnt like it as much as es 18.
So now there is a mic d version of it called es18s.I was wondering if they improved the cable in the new version(es18s)I have no use for the mic but would buy the new version of it if they have improved atleast 1% of its built quality from the original one


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 3, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Hi,
> I had es 18 years ago and I loved it.After it died I bought cowon em1.But i didnt like it as much as es 18.
> So now there is a mic d version of it called es18s.I was wondering if they improved the cable in the new version(es18s)I have no use for the mic but would buy the new version of it if they have improved atleast 1% of its built quality from the original one



I have es18s.I would say its not that great at low,it lacks bass.But Good at mids and highs. Isolation is very good.For Build quality its more than avg.I have been using it from 6 months,so far so good.There might be other good IEMs.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 3, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> I have es18s.I would say its not that great at low,it lacks bass.But Good at mids and highs. Isolation is very good.For Build quality its more than avg.I have been using it from 6 months,so far so good.There might be other good IEMs.


Thanks.will buy the non micd version


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 12, 2015)

Placed an order for non micd version cant wait to try it


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 13, 2015)

Update: got it ,but no pouch this time 
Sounds sht on first listen as always 
Excellent service by amazon  ,place order on 11-th 9 pm ,got it now


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 13, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Update: got it ,but no pouch this time
> Sounds sht on first listen as always
> Excellent service by amazon  ,place order on 11-th 9 pm ,got it now



burn it m8, but not with fire.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 13, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> burn it m8, but not with fire.



Tnxx m8


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 13, 2015)

ES 18 is awesome in sound quality but lacks build quality. I loved it once I had it. But the wires given up after 1 year. 
Now using Sony MDRXB30, awesome quality and awesome build quality. 
And it has flat wires too


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 13, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> ES 18 is awesome in sound quality but lacks build quality. I loved it once I had it. But the wires given up after 1 year.
> Now using Sony MDRXB30, awesome quality and awesome build quality.
> And it has flat wires too


when did you buy es 18? I feel that the wires are netter now, more rubbery than plasticky unlike the one bought in 2012.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> when did you buy es 18? I feel that the wires are netter now, more rubbery than plasticky unlike the one bought in 2012.



SO does that mean that it is overall a better buy compared to earlier version?


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> SO does that mean that it is overall a better buy compared to earlier version?


Yes,better than the one I bought in 2012,if my memory is correct ,but still not good enough,the connector/jack thingy is the same.I guess they might have made changes in the cable along with micd version as I don't see much fuss about build quality in the reviews of micd version.Anyways I bought it for the SQ,will use EM1 for rough use


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Yes,better than the one I bought in 2012,if my memory is correct ,but still not good enough,the connector/jack thingy is the same.I guess they might have made changes in the cable along with micd version as I don't see much fuss about build quality in the reviews of micd version.Anyways I bought it for the SQ,will use EM1 for rough use



Good to hear that. I was looking for a improved version of es 18.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 13, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> when did you buy es 18? I feel that the wires are netter now, more rubbery than plasticky unlike the one bought in 2012.




It was a while back... October '12


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 13, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> It was a while back... October '12



Hmm..a red one ?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 13, 2015)

I have recently bought EDSE and it is just amazing much more worth than the price is selling for at hifinage.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 13, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> I have recently bought EDSE and it is just amazing much more worth than the price is selling for at hifinage.


What is edse?


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2015)

KZ edse
Knowledge Zenith ED Special Edition

This store is still online haha


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 13, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> What is edse?



[url]*www.hifinage.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&manufacturer_id=8&Itemid=29[/URL]


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 13, 2015)

Hmm..it has got some good reviews


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 16, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Hmm..a red one ?



Nope, a green one.


----------

